# Grubhub after block hours?



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

So I've been driving Lyft for 2 years. I just got off the waiting list to do grubhub. I did my first deliveries yesterday off block.


I usually drive lyft late weekend nights(10pm- 8am-ish). In my area grubhub offers blocks until 11pm even on weekends and they don't start again until 7am.

So my question is if I go available after 11pm will I get any orders? And will it sign me out automatically if I don't for any? 

Thanks for helping out a newbie.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> So I've been driving Lyft for 2 years. I just got off the waiting list to do grubhub. I did my first deliveries yesterday off block.
> 
> I usually drive lyft late weekend nights(10pm- 8am-ish). In my area grubhub offers blocks until 11pm even on weekends and they don't start again until 7am.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums.
Answer to question 1 yes & question 2, no.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You will get pings if you are not on a block. Either its busy or the ppl on the blocks will refuse a ping hoping for better runs.

You'll need to figure out what's open after 11pm. Dennys and BK/McD runs may not pay enough to make it worthwhile

Thing about GH is that many times you'll get a cash tip in addition to what the ping shows. Drunk guys are always happy when the pizza shows up.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea I probably wouldn't take a taco bell order after 11pm, but here in Miami a lot of regular restaurants are open pretty late, at least for takeout, but maybe not delivery. Also, pizza is usually 3am, hell some of the chains that don't use grubhub after locations open till 5am on saturdays
.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

You'll get bottom of the list offers, the other night my block ended at 10pm and I forgot to go offline, at 12am the bell starts ringing, a taco bell offer for $3.00 lol.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Open grubhub after 11pm at your location and see what restaurants are available.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

One thing to remember: if you qualify for a minimum guarantee your acceptance rate off block counts towards your guarantee. For instance, if it's slow and you do 3 trips during a block and qualify for the guarantee, if you decline one trip after your block, your acceptance rate will drop to 75% and you'll lose the guarantee, despite qualifying for it during your blocks. 

Also, if you qualify for a guarantee and you accept a delivery, that money will count towards your earnings, despite it being outside the blocks you earned a guarantee for, so basically any deliveries you do outside your block, you're just reducing the money GH owes you. 


OTOH, if you've already out-earned the guarantee and you want to keep working, have at it. Personally, I don't work past 10:00 because there are only 4 restaurants still open in my area, and generally its low tip/long distances.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't think I have any guarentees yet. I signed up to do a couple blocks this week to test it out.


----------

